# خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة هام جدا لكل مهندس ...



## مهندس المحبة (20 أبريل 2009)

*خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة *​
*أولا*-*المقدمة وتشمل* : *تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . *
*ثانيا-أنواع الصيانة . *​*ثالثا-الخطوات الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة : *

تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها .
*تحديد جميع عمليات الصيانة من واقع تعليمات المورد أو المصّنع الموجودة في كتالوجات الصيانة . *
عمل الجداول الخاصة بعمليات الصيانة حسب نوع الصيانة المطلوبة .
استحداث خطة الصيانة. 
اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية . 
توفير قطع الغيار. 
توفير العدد والأدوات .
استحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات : نظام أمر العمل .
تنظيم أعمال الصيانة وتوزيع المسؤوليات .
مراقبة تنفيذ خطة الصيانة .
​تطبيق الصيانة في منشأة​*أولاً *-*المقدمة : وتشمل* : *تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . *​نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء *الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء* . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح . 
وتلجأ في العادة إلى اعتماد نظام الصيانة التقليدية القديمة( الإسعافية ) وهي صيانة الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل . وعندها تدفع أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها. وقد تنبهت جميع الدول الصناعية لذلك وتخلت عن الاعتماد على نظام الصيانة الإسعافية منذ عهد الخمسينات وطورت برامج الصيانة لديها ليشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائية والتوقعية والرقابية والإنتاجية وغيرها من الأنواع المختلفة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرها الافتراضي وجودة وزيادة الإنتاج . 
وفي هذا البحث سوف نلقي الضوء عن الطريقة الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة بجميع أنواعها على مكونات المنشأة المختلفة . 
وفي البداية دعونا نتعرف على [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المعنى الصحيح للصيانة *[/FONT]*:.**MAINTENANCE*
*- **معرفة المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :.*
*هي: عبارة عن مجموعة الإجراءات وسلسلة **العمليات المستمرة** التي يجب القيام بها بهدف وضع الآلة في وضع الاستعداد التام للعمل . *
*- **معرفة أهمية وأهداف الصيانة : . *
*والصيانة عملية **مستمرة **حتى في حالة وقوف العملية الإنتاجية للآ*لة حيث تتعرض أجزاء الآلات والمعدات وأجهزة الإنتاج للأعطال مثل التآكل والتلف والصدأ خلال فترة عمرها التشغيلي .
*ويبرز الدور المهم لعمليات الصيانة في تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : *
ا - *المحافظة الدائمة* على الحالة الجيدة للآلة والمعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة الإنتاج 
ب - *الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال* وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية لعملية الإنتاج نتيجة لتوقف الإنتاج وتكاليف إعادة التشغيل . 
ج - *زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات* وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي أكثر جدوى . 
د - *تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة* وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل . 
وغيرها من الأهداف حسب مواقع العمل المختلفة . 
*ثانياً- معرفة أنواع الصيانة . *
تنقسم أعمال الصيانة حسب نوع العمل إلى الآتي : 
*ا- الصيانة الوقائية **PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE** :*
هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم بصفة دورية وحسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) لمعالجة القصور إن وجد قبل وقوع العطل أو التوقف عن العمل .
وتتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يوميا وأسبوعيا وشهريا حيث الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وأجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزيت وتغير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم ذلك . 
*ب-الصيانة التصحيحية أو العلاجية المخططة **CORRECTIVE MAINTENANCE** :*
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) ويتم فيها : 
- تغير الأجزاء التالفة أو الأجزاء التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي . 
-إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل ( إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق جزئيا باللحام .) 

-إجراء عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج إلى ذلك .
*ج **–** الصيانة الاسعافية أو الطارئة : *
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة لحدوث تلف مفاجئ يؤدي إلى وقوف الآلة الغير مخطط لها . وعادة ما يكون سبب هذا العطل من عدم إتباع تعليمات المصّنع ( التشغيل الخاطئ) أو عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة . 
ثالثا – خطوات تطبيق الصيانة : 
قبل البدء في سرد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة لابد أن نذكر أنه من واجبات الإدارة المسئولة عن المنشأة *اختيار الشخص المسئول عن الصيانة أولا* ، وهو الشخص الذي سوف يحمل على عاتقه عبء تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ويتم دعمه بالكامل من قبل الإدارة لتذليل كل الصعوبات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ خطوات تطبيق الصيانة . 
ونلخص خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة فيما يلي : 
*1-**تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها: *
يتم حصر جميع مكونات المنشأة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة وترتيبها حسب الأهمية .
في جدول أولي يوضح مواصفات المكونات وعددها وموقعها في المنشأة وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة اللازمة للتعرف على كل مكون من مكونات المنشأة . 
(انظر الشكل رقم )
*2-**التأكد من توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع: .*
إن توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار *لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها *من أهم الأمور التي يجب عدم إغفالها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة . إذ أن المصّنع عادة ما يقوم بذكر جميع التعليمات المهمة التي تخص طريقة التشغيل الصحيحة وعمليات الصيانة وقطع الغيار في هذه الكتالوجات . وفي حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد أو المصّنع يتبع آلاتي :
-مخاطبة المورد أو المصّنع للحصول على الكتالوجات اللازمة. 

-في حالة تعذر الحصول على الكتالوجات أو أن وقت الحصول عليها طويل فانه يتم مخاطبة أو زيارة أي منشأه مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطه الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة .
-إن تعذر وجود منشأه مماثلة يتم الاستفادة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين في المنشأة أو خارجها .
*3-**تحديد عمليات الصيانة :*
يتم الاطلاع على كل تعليمات المورد والشركة الصانعة المذكورة في الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ، لأن المصّنع أو المورد هو الجهة الموثوقة التي يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والإصلاحية وطلب قطع الغيار . ويستلزم ذلك أن يكون فريق الصيانة على إطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها قبل البدء في أعمال الصيانة والرجوع إليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك. 
ويقصد بعمليات الصيانة : كل إجراء لابد أن يقوم به فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين في الآلة .
*4-**عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة : *
بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغ عمليات الصيانة في نماذج يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الأعمال (أنظر الشكل رقم ) . فالأعمال اليومية يتم تجميعها في نموذج واحد لكل آلة ، والأعمال الأسبوعية يتم تجميعها أيضا في نموذج واحد ، والشهرية وهكذا . 
ويتم إعطاءها إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها . ويتم إرجاعها إلى مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة فيها إن وجد ، وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالآلة . 
*5- **عمل خطة الصيانة :*
بعد ما تم حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتمت معرفة أنواع الصيانة لكل عملية . يتم وضع تصور مستقبلي لعمليات الصيانة بعمل خطة صيانة زمنية ( شهرية- سنوية ) للآلات تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل آله حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة ويراعى أيضا الآتي : 
-توفر العمالة المحلية والأجنبية 
-توفر قطع الغيار والعدد والأدوات اللازمة 
-أوقات الذروة والمواسم 
-إجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين 
وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة . 
ويتم ترتيب أوقات إنجازها على مخطط أشهر السنة الكاملة . (أنظر الشكل رقم ). 

*6-**اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية :*​من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة لإعمال الصيانة ، فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد الذين يتوسم فيهم القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء ومكونات الوحدات والمعدات و القدرة على تمييز الأعطال وأسبابها وإصلاحها وعمل البرامج اللازمة لتدريبهم على المعدات ذاتها وعلى كيفيه إنجاز أعمال الصيانة في وقت قصير مما يقلل فترة توقف العمل كما يقلل الخسائر في الإنتاج وغير ذلك .
كما أن العمالة المدربة على الصيانة تخفض كمية قطع الغيار المستخدمة وذلك بالكشف على الوحدات ومعرفة ما يمكن استبداله وما يتم تنظيفه وإصلاحه وتركيبه بالآلة مرة أخرى .
واستخدام العمالة المدربة لأدوات الفك والتركيب يجب أن يتم دائما على أسس سليمة مما يوفر في استهلاك هذه الأدوات . كما يوفر أيضا في قطع غيار المعدات تحت الصيانة وذلك مثلا عند استخدام المطارق في الطرق على أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة بغرض الفك أو التركيب مما يؤدي إلى تلف أجزاء منها أثناء أجراء الصيانة وهذا ما تفعله العمالة غير المدربة .
ونستخلص من ذلك أن استخدام العمالة المدربة يؤدى إلى ما يلي :
رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات 
تقليل التلفيات أثناء عملية الصيانة 
تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة 
تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامه في التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة . 
وتعتمد تخصصات العمالة الفنية لقسم الصيانة على ونوعية الآلات ونشاط المنشأة 
وعلى آية حال لا بد أن تتوفر العمالة بجميع التخصصات اللازمة ( كماً وكيفاً) لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة على الوجه المطلوب . 
*7- **توفير قطع الغيار :-*
من المعروف أن كل جزء في الآلة يؤدى وظيفته خلال فتره عمره الافتراضي وذلك عند تشغيل الآلة تحت الظروف وبالشروط المحددة من قبل مصنع الآلة ، ومما لاشك فيه أن توفر المواد مثل ( زيوت شحومات وأسلاك مواد تنظيف ....... الخ ) وكذلك قطع الغيار اللازمة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة في المنشأة وتنفيذها في تواريخها المحددة دون تأجيل . ويؤدي عدم توفر قطع الغيار إلى زيادة الأعطال وتفاقمها وزيادة مدة خروج الآلة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الإنتاج وجودته . ولتوفير قطع الغيار لابد من اتباع خطة شراء مدروسة ومخططة تعتمد على الأتي : 
*ا- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار : *
يمكن تصنيف أنواع قطع الغيار حسب التالي : 

-قطع غيار أساسية في الآلة أو ثانوية . 
-قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضي كبير أو صغير 
ب- *تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار : *
في البداية يمكن تحديد قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنشأة من كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بقطع الغيار إذ أن معظم المصّنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الأدنى لتواجد قطع الغيار وخاصة الاستهلاكية منها في الكتالوجات الخاصة بقطع الغيار ، وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات في الكتالوج فإنه يتم متابعة الآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن واقع ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يتم معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار (انظر الشكل رقم ) .
ويمكن حساب الكمية المطلوبة في السنة من أي جزء من الآلة حسابيا وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة الآتية : 
عدد القطع المطلوبة في السنة العمل اليومي الفعلي X العمل الفعلية في السنة )/ متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي للجزء 
*مثال : *
*إذا كان متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي لمحمل المحور ( **Shaft Bearing**) هو 500 ساعة وعدد ساعات العمل الفعلية للآلة في اليوم هو 6 ساعات وعدد أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة 300 يوم . *
*فيكون عدد المحامل اللازمة لتغطية احتياجات الآلة في السنة باستخدام المعادلة السابقة : *
*عدد المحامل في السنة = 6 * 300 / 500 = 3.6 حوالي 4 محامل *
*ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار: *
وبعد تحديد حجم الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة لابد من توفرها منها تكلفة أوامر التوريد في السنة وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك. 
ويمكن وضع سياسة عامة لتخزين قطع الغيار لحين توفر المعلومات الخاصة بحساب المعدل الاقتصادي للتخزين ، تتلخص في أن القطع المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مخزن المنشأة لأنه يسهل شراؤها في أي وقت . أما القطع التي لا تتوفر محليا والتي تحتاج الوقت الطويل لتوريدها فانه يتم طلب المهم منها وخاصة ذات الاستهلاك الكثير وتخزينها في المنشأة لحين الحاجة . أما عن طلب القطع الأخرى فانه يتم شراؤها عندما يحين وقت الحاجة إليها حسب خطة الصيانة . 
*8- **العدد والأدوات :*
مما لاشك فيه أن توفر العدد اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة المختلفة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع وتنفيذها في الوقت المحدد لها دون أي تأخير .
ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة واللازمة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من واقع الخبرة والتجربة ، ويتم تسجيلها في نماذج خاصة تحفظ في السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة (. 
بل أن وجود عدد متنوعة ومتطورة ( مثلا مفاتيح هيدروليكية ) يكون له التأثير المباشر في تسريع وقت فك القطعة ووقت تركيبها مرة أخرى وصيانتها ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض أوقات إنجاز عمليات الصيانة وبالتالي يزيد من أوقات التشغيل .
ولا بد من وجود أجهزة قياس متطورة (مثل أجهزة قياس الحرارة -الرطوبة -الاهتزازات …. وغيرها) ، للتعرف على حالة الآلة أثناء تنفيذ إجراءات الفحص الدوري أو الصيانة التصحيحية . 
*9- **عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات :*
لابد أن يكون لدي إدارة الصيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل كل عمليات الصيانة بكل تفاصيلها الدقيقة التي تقوم بها خلال فترة عمر الآلة . حيث أن المعلومات التي تسجل في هذا النظام هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي يتم رفعها للإدارة وتقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة غيرها من الأمور التنظيمية الأخرى . 
ومن الأنظمة المفيدة التي تضمن تنظيم وتسجيل عمليات الصيانة هو استخدام *نظام أمر العمل : *

*ما هو أمر العمل ؟ :*
هو الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة . ويتم إصداره من مسئول الصيانة .(انظر الشكل رقم ) 


*فوائد نظام أمر العمل : *​
*1- **توضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . *
*2- **توضيح العمل المنجز . *
*3- **رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز . *
*4- **رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز . *
*5- **رصد تكلفة العمل المنجز . *​ونسرد باختصار دورة أمر العمل التي تبدأ عند الحاجة إلى إنجاز أي عمل من أعمال الصيانة المختلفة :
-يتم أولاً تملية نموذج أمر العمل (يدويا أو آليا حسب نوع النظام المستخدم ) من قبل *مسئول الصيانة* وتوضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 
- ويتم إرساله إلى *مشرف العمال* في فريق الصيانة لإنجاز العمل . وبعد ما يقوم فريق الصيانة بإنجاز العمل المطلوب . يقوم مشرف العمال أو من ينوب عنة *بكتابة العمل المنجز* وقطع الغيار والمواد المستهلكة إن وجد ، وأسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل في الأماكن المحددة لذلك في نموذج أمر العمل المذكور . 
-ويقوم *مشرف العمال بالتوقيع* على صحة المعلومات وإرساله مرة أخرى *إلى مسئول الصيانة* الذي يقوم بالإطلاع عليه وإرساله إلى *قسم التسجيل* في قسم الصيانة . 
*9- **تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسئوليات : *
*التنظيم من الناحية الفنية *: إن من أفضل الأنظمة التي تضمن تنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة الكبيرة منها والصغيرة ،( انظر الشكل ) . ولا بد أن تشمل هذه البطاقات على الأقل على الآتي : 

عناصر العمل المراد إنجازه . 
الوقت المطلوب لإنجاز كل عنصر . 
جميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل . 
عدد العمالة المطلوب لإنجاز العمل . 
جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لإنجاز العمل . 
ولهذه البطاقات فوائد كبيرة حيث أنها تعتبر من المراجع الهامة لفريق الصيانة عند تنفيذ الأعمال و عمل خطة الصيانة و تقديرات حسابات العمل الإضافي وغيرها من الأمور . 
*التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية : *

توضيح الهيكل التنظيمي للمنشأة لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة لمعرفة مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة إلى الأخرى . ويجري توزيع العاملين في قسم الصيانة على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسئوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة . 
اختيار الأشخاص لأداء الأعمال ، توزيع المسئوليات والأعمال ، وإصدار أوامر العمل ... وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة . 
والجدير بالذكر أنه كلما حافظت المنشأة على تنظيم أعمال الصيانة كلما أدى ذلك إلى نجاح عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة وتحقيق أهدافها . 
*10 **–**مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة : *
ويقصد *بالمراقبة *:
1-تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم إنجازه بالفعل 
ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع إنجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالأعمال الموضوعة بالخطة مسبقا . 
2- تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف: 
تتم دراسة أسباب الاختلافات من قبل مسئولي الصيانة ( مثلا تقصير وإهمال فريق الصيانة ، نقص أو زيادة في العمالة, نقص في الأدوات والعدد ، عدم توفر قطع الغيار وغيرها ) . 
3- ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية لذلك : 
بمجرد أن بتعرف مسئولي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق ، فينبغي أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات التصحيحية الممكنة لإنهاء هذه الأسباب . ويمكن رفع التوصيات ومتطلبات الإجراءات التصحيحية للأقسام المختلفة ذات العلاقة في المنشأة للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب . 


أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ....


----------



## الشاطر الأول (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور أخي العزيز ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## ميس الحلوة (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ............


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## المختصر الجديد (21 أغسطس 2009)

انه الشرح التفصيلي الافضل الذي قدم لكافة مقتضيات الصيانة مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم ومنور الموضوع ........


----------



## farouq dabag (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لنا وارجو لك التوفيق وتقدم في حياتك مشكور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ............


----------



## محمد حسيين (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا جزيلا علا الموضوع المهم جدا في الحقيقة أنا شخصيا استفدت معلومه كنت أحتاجها وأجهلها في نفس الوقت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله أستفدت وزدت من خبرتك الهندسية وبالموفقية .........


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

خطوات مهمه تسلم على المعلومات


----------



## medhat ali (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور .................


----------



## hke (17 سبتمبر 2009)

http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Nuclear-Engineering/22-38Fall-2005/DownloadthisCourse/index.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliability_engineering


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وعلى الروابط المفيدة


----------



## hke (18 سبتمبر 2009)

maintainability, maintenance​ and​ reliability for engineering​


----------



## hke (18 سبتمبر 2009)

[CENTER]PART II


maintainability, maintenance

and 
reliability for engineering[/CENTER]


----------



## hke (18 سبتمبر 2009)

PART III


maintainability, maintenance

and 

reliability for engineering​


----------



## hke (18 سبتمبر 2009)

[U]PART IV[/U] 


maintainability, maintenance

and 

reliability for engineering​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المميز ........


----------



## hke (19 سبتمبر 2009)

PART V

maintainability, maintenance

and 
reliability for engineering​


----------



## hke (19 سبتمبر 2009)

PART V

maintainability, maintenance

and 
reliability for engineering​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهذا الأبداع بارك الله فيك ووفقك ..........


----------



## Salem Elferjani (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي موضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## Salem Elferjani (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي موضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## رائد عارف (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودكم الطيبه وبارك الله في كل الزملاء الذين ينشرون التوعيه والتعليم في كافة الاختصاصات المهنيه


----------



## hke (14 ديسمبر 2009)

[CENTER]Mathematical models for systems reliability

Epstein, Benjamin,
ISBN 978-1-4200-8082-7
© 2008 by Taylor & Francis​Group, LLC[/CENTER]


----------



## supervisor anis (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## musa hamdan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AH araqy (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات واتمني ان تزود بالصور او الفيديو


شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## توفيق جبار (25 يناير 2010)

شرح وافي ومميز 
شكرا لجهودك اخي العزيز​


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (26 يناير 2010)

شكراّ على الشرح المفصل اخي والله يجزاك كل خير يااحلى مشرف.............


----------



## إسلام السويسي (22 مارس 2010)

اللهه يا مالك الملك تؤتي الملك ممن تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتزل من تشاء بيدك الخير وانت علي كل شي قدير. 
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## ABNROSHD (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الشاطر الأول (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الوافي والكافي وجازاك الله الجنة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم الغالية ..........


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أهلا وسهلا ومنورين الموضوع ......


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (2 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (2 مايو 2011)

قال صلى الله عليه و سلم "الا ادلكم على ما يرفع به الدرجات و تحط به الخطايا 
قيل : بلى يا رسول الله
قال :اسباغ الوضوء على المكاره و كثرة الخطى الى المساجد و انتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة ذلك هو الرباط "
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
اسئل الله ان نكون ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا مشرف المحبة وجزاك الله خيرا 
لكن ما المقصود ب "انظر الشكل" لم يظهر لنا اي شكل تشير له هل هناك صورة ؟؟


----------



## alial (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ziadzh (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس المحبة المواضيع الرائعة والمفيدة مو غريبة عنك
عنجد طريقة كتابتك رائعة
انا رح سميك المهندس الخطير
عراسي المشرف الخطير


----------

